# Cruise control fitting



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

This topic has been moved to [link=http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=WebTTForum;action=display;num=1058639381;start=0]UK TT Forum[/link] by NuTTs.


----------

